
My blog can now be browsed with cURL - anderspitman
https://anderspitman.net/17/curlable/
======
FroshKiller
This is not a good look.

~~~
anderspitman
How so? Did you read it?

~~~
FroshKiller
I posted when your submission still had your defensive title up. It didn't
help that your site still didn't work for me without JavaScript enabled. It
doesn't reflect well on you.

~~~
anderspitman
So you didn't read it? Because both of those points are addressed in the post
(and it's not very long). And come on, after taking all that heat yesterday
I'm not allowed to poke a tiny bit of fun back at HN? ;) I really am grateful
for the feedback everyone gave and did something about it.

~~~
FroshKiller
More to the point, I _couldn't_ read it. What I'm saying is that the
combination of your defensive title and the fact that the site still wasn't
readable is not a good look, regardless of the content of the submission.

~~~
anderspitman
If it's still not working for you without JS, that's either a bug in my site
or your browser (the noscript includes a link to the text version and GitHub),
not a design decision on my part. Can you access this link?

[https://anderspitman.net/txt/17](https://anderspitman.net/txt/17)

~~~
FroshKiller
Yes, but linking to the text version instead of simply providing the text is
hostile to the user. You know what resource I requested. You know where that
resource is. Give me the resource.

~~~
anderspitman
I agree it would be ideal to return a static HTML file for direct requests.
I'm working on adding that back in. But I think the /txt version of the site
is still valuable. I tried to come up with a way to return it without
requiring a separate URL, but short of doing magic on the server (such as
detecting user agent) couldn't think of a way to do it without having nasty
HTML in the result. Any suggestions?

EDIT: I updated it to HTML-redirect to /txt/feed for noscript users. Still not
ideal if you're trying to find a specific post, but it includes instructions
to help. I think it's a reasonable compromise.

~~~
FroshKiller
Yeah, that works. I'm glad you're willing to put in the work, but I have to
tell you, if you'd just focused on delivering the content and followed the
principle of progressive enhancement, you'd be delivering a better experience
for probably the same amount of effort at this point.

~~~
anderspitman
I think something that got lost in the conversation is that a big part of my
personal site is experimenting with different ways of delivering content. My
current experiment was to see if I could serve a git repo as-is without any
build step, and what the trade-offs would look like. Unfortunately everyone
just assumed I was ignorant or lazy.

------
tyzerdak
It's a shame when dev sees html as challenge.

